# Help: Info on Intarsia Courses



## Darryl (17 Jun 2007)

My wife has shown an interest in intarsia and would like to know if there is anybody in the uk that offers courses?

It seemms that most off the courses advertised on the net are all based accross the pond.


----------



## Gill (17 Jun 2007)

Although I don't know of a course myself, perhaps someone on the scroll saw board might. If it helps, I could suggest some books or some useful internet links but I don't do intarsia myself.

Gill


----------



## Lin (18 Jun 2007)

Here are a few links to online free patterns and instructions on the basics of Intarsia.
Lin
http://www.fantasticwoodworking.com/fre ... tarsia.php
http://www.intarsia.net/
http://www.sawbird.com/intarsia.htm
http://www.intarsia.com/Free.Intarsia.Pattern.html


----------



## Intarsiaplans (18 Jun 2007)

http://intarsia-free-plan.tripod.com/

And this is also an great pattern....hihi.

Danny


----------

